# Changement Carte Graphique iMac



## NsXdev (29 Juillet 2010)

Bonjours,

J'ai vu que les nouveaux iMac sont sorti intégrant de serieux changements au niveau de la carte graphique. J'ai acheté le miens il y a 1 mois :hein: et il intègre actuellement une HD 4670... (C'est un 21,5").

J'ai regardé les nouveaux et apparemment il n'y a aucun changements au niveau design, donc au niveau de l'emplacement des composants ?!

J'imagine que la HD 4670 et la nouvelle carte graphique (ATI Radeon HD 5670) font la même taille, et qu'on peut donc remplacer une 4670 au profit d'une 5670 (je reste dans l'hypothèse)...

Bien sur je ne compte pas changer de carte graphique tout de suite mais dans l'avenir, si c'est réalisable pourquoi pas ? Sachant qu'il y a quand même une grosse différence de performance entre la HD 4670 et la HD 5670... 

&#9658; Je m'adresse donc à ceux qui connaisse bien les composants du iMac pour me dire si c'est réellement faisable ? 
Bien-sur vous pouvez tous donner vos avis et vos hypothèse sur le sujet 

Une dernière question, la H ATI Radeon HD 4670 et la HD 5670 sont bien des cartes graphiques et non des puces graphiques ?


----------



## ntx (29 Juillet 2010)

La plupart des iMac ont des cartes graphiques soudées sur la carte mère, donc dans ce cas ton hypothèse s'arrête là  A voir dans les modèles qui viennent de sortir.

Si tu as la chance que ce soit une carte fille, il faudra trouver le composant, arriver à l'installer sans tout casser, et prier que les pilotes fournis par Apple soient suffisants pour un fonctionnement acceptable. 

Les iMac et Mac mini utilisent des technologies d'ordinateurs portables pour leur conception. As-tu déjà vu beaucoup de gens qui changeaient la carte graphique de leur portable ?


----------



## NsXdev (29 Juillet 2010)

Oui j'en ai vu... Mais le plus souvent le resultat laissait a desirer...
J'ai lu a plusieurs endroits que les iMac possedaientt une carte graphique et non un chipset, il me semblait que les HD 4670 etait des cartes graphiques et non des puces graphiques...
Enfin bon si tu en es sur, je ne met pas ta parole en doute.
Merci )


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Juillet 2010)

sur mon imac alu la carte graphique est indépendante de la cm 
Je confirme , carte graphique changer devant moi par technicien apple 
Peut être les niveaux imac ont la même conception


----------



## NsXdev (29 Juillet 2010)

On peut pas faire changer (Passer d'une carte graphique à une autre) sa CG par apple si ?


----------



## akarien (29 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir.

et bien si tu arrives a degoté la carte apple en question et pas une mxm fournit par d'autre car tu as aussi le coup du firmware apple. 
il n'y a pas de raison 

mais bon je peux pas dire j'ai pas fait l'experience.

mais dans mon cas j'ai une 4850 sur l'imac 27 j'ai regardé les differences de perf qu'il y a avec la 5750 ca casse pas non plus trois patte a un canard ... 
moi dans mon cas le rapport risque, intervention , performance 

n'est pas au mieux.
mais toi certainement ca dépend de ce que tu veux prendre aussi.
et en as tu un réel besoin ?

par contre je ne pense pas qu'apple fait ce genre de modif


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Juillet 2010)

akarien a dit:


> bonsoir.
> 
> 
> 
> par contre je ne pense pas qu'apple fait ce genre de modif



si moyennant les pepettes, mais je ne pense pas que cela vaux le coup, autant changer de becane

la CG changer chez moi grace a apple care ( une intervention qui m aurait couter a 400/500)
Dans l avenir je compte recuperer un CG a 256 afin de l installer a la place de la 128


----------



## NsXdev (29 Juillet 2010)

Non, c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut, pour le moment la mienne me convient très bien, mais par curiosité j'aurai aimé savoir si elle etait remplacable


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Juillet 2010)

NsXdev a dit:


> Non, c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut, pour le moment la mienne me convient très bien, mais par curiosité j'aurai aimé savoir si elle etait remplacable



elle doit l etre 

Mais c est vrai perso , elle est n est pas obsolète celle que tu possède 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

et bienvenue sur macge


----------



## ntx (29 Juillet 2010)

NsXdev a dit:


> Non, c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut, pour le moment la mienne me convient très bien, mais par curiosité j'aurai aimé savoir si elle etait remplacable


L'iMac n'est pas la machine idéale pour changer ce genre de pièce :rateau:


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Juillet 2010)

:king: a dit:


> L'iMac n'est pas la machine idéale pour changer ce genre de pièce :rateau:



le technicien la changer , comme moi j ai changer le dd , c est dire sans trop de difficultés :king:


----------



## ntx (29 Juillet 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> le technicien la changer


Oui et tout le monde n'est pas technicien et tout le monde n'a pas accès aux pièces détachées fournies par Apple


----------



## franky rabbit (30 Juillet 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> sur mon imac alu la carte graphique est indépendante de la cm
> Je confirme , carte graphique changer devant moi par technicien apple
> Peut être les niveaux imac ont la même conception



Bonsoir,
La CM de mon iMac G5 ayant lachement grillée avant mon départ en vacances, j'envisage de renouveler dans cette nouvelle version de l'iMac en 21,5'.
J'avais déjà fait échanger gratuitement la carte graphique auprès d'un centre agréé il y a deux ans . Celui-ci avait tout simplement échangé la carte mère, la carte graphique étant soudée dessus sur ce modèle. J'espère bien que dans les nouveaux il en est différemment, car à moins de tomber sur une mauvaise série ou de se doter de l'AppleCare, la réparation coute plus de 500 .
Autrement le nouvel iMac a de la gueule ! Rien que de l'avoir essayé, j'en ai l'eau à la bouche... J'en regretterais à peine mon premier mac qui a connu de très nombreuses pannes.


----------

